# Top 10 best things about raising your kids in Britain



## jopeterson (Sep 14, 2009)

For those parents who are NOT British and did not grow up here but are now raising your children here, what do you think are the top best things about raising your kids in Britain? And then what are the worst things?


----------



## faisal799 (Dec 27, 2010)

*Same as USA*

Hi!

I must say that the best things and the worst things about raising your kids in Britain 
are same as USA.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

faisal799 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I must say that the best things and the worst things about raising your kids in Britain
> are same as USA.



Which are what exactly??????? :confused2:


Jo


----------



## jopeterson (Sep 14, 2009)

Yes, what exactly. I disagree anyways. For me it's not the same because I'm not from Britain and did not grow up here.

For example, for me, one of the best things about raising children here is the NHS. Although we pay for it with taxes, there are no huge medical bills and I can get prescription meds for my children for free.

Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Good post Jopeterson


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I grew up in the UK and so did my children. From that viewpoint, I guess all I can say is that its a good, safe place to bring kids up, the education system is ok. I do feel that it tends to hold the brighter kids back so that the "not so bright" kids dont feel bad. Also everything in the UK now seems to be tailored to fit into pidgeonholes and statistics. There doesnt seem to be any room for individuality or any risks anymore

Jo xxx


----------



## zeeb0 (Oct 29, 2010)

I was raised in the UK (inner london) and i got some excellent life skills... I could skin up by the age of 11 and i could build a mean stickle-brick car.. I was rubbish at maths and English and I am still playing catchup now..


----------



## Punktlich2 (Apr 30, 2009)

faisal799 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I must say that the best things and the worst things about raising your kids in Britain
> are same as USA.


The best thing for us (4 kids) (and it may not be so good beginning in 2012) is cheap university fees. One of our daughters studied medicine at Cambridge and Kings and finished with a student loan of just £17,000. Harvard would have cost her $50,000 a year; the most she ever paid was £3,000 in any year, and her latter years were free because of my limited income.

She had gone to a comprehensive (Lady Margaret's), so that was free too.

The older kids got grants, even.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> I grew up in the UK and so did my children. From that viewpoint, I guess all I can say is that its a good, safe place to bring kids up, the education system is ok. I do feel that it tends to hold the brighter kids back so that the "not so bright" kids dont feel bad. Also everything in the UK now seems to be tailored to fit into pidgeonholes and statistics. There doesnt seem to be any room for individuality or any risks anymore
> 
> Jo xxx


basically every Engish fmaily thinks there child is special when in reality many are not.


----------



## jopeterson (Sep 14, 2009)

Weebie said:


> basically every Engish fmaily thinks there child is special when in reality many are not.


What makes you say that? Kind of off topic anyways.


----------



## temporary (Apr 5, 2010)

I think my child is pretty special and Im not british lol

ummm....let me think. Ok so Im an aussie bringing up a pozzie kid in britain

Good things......well this is a bit skewed by what we have tried to achieve and what we have is rare as we live on acreage and in a very good area where the school is good but:

free schooling (its reasonable too but in his school favours high achievers tbh)

other than that nothing much to mention that comes from the country itself but more from what we as parents have tried to give him 

ok so top 10 good things
free schooling
nhs (depends on your pov but im just talking cost here and I actually have a good GP)
it snows sometimes - thats fun for kids
reasonable food and water supply
free prescriptions and dental
umm I'll get back to you




top 10 bad things
nothing for kids to do
the weather
lack of emphasis on sport
poor level of education- start of school so young and SO much homework even at 5 years old
no family values or community spirit (imo)
expectation of kids to grow up too early - teen pregnancy rates, vidoe game culture, drinking etc
nowhere for a lot of kids to play - not mine


to be fair...everything comes down to the weather


oh yes...ETA you practically have to wait until someone dies to get onto the waiting list for swimming lessons


----------



## temporary (Apr 5, 2010)

Weebie said:


> basically every Engish fmaily thinks there child is special when in reality many are not.


I do know what you mean though


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

temporary said:


> I think my child is pretty special and Im not british lol
> 
> ummm....let me think. Ok so Im an aussie bringing up a pozzie kid in britain
> 
> ...




I don't think you are being very fair at all...
The weather... well that all depends on what you like, but no ne one moves to the Uk for sunshine.
Lack of emphasis on sport... most councils have sports centres. swimming pools, local football grounds... 


Poor level of education... and yet you say.... free schooling (its reasonable too but in his school favours high achievers tbh)start of school so young and SO much homework even at 5 years old
No family values or community spirit... my family has plenty of values thank you.
No where for kids to play... do you not have a garden? a local park? no where in the uk is far from the countryside. 

Yes got to say exceptions of kids growing up too quickly is rife... drinking yes there is a problem .

Swimming lessons... why not pay privately? 

I know ever area is different but just have a look at this extract from Glasgow local government site

Culture and Sport Glasgow (CSG), on behalf of Glasgow City Council, is the major provider of sport and leisure services in Glasgow.
Glasgow was European Capital of Sport for 2003.

During 2007/2008: 
Over 4 million attendances were recorded at sport and leisure facilities. The programmes delivered attracted almost 1 million attendances
87,172 attendances were recorded at 5,020 coach-led sessions delivered by 10 community clubs across the city
Glasgow continued to stage a wide range of national and international sporting events, including: Great Scottish Run; Gymnastics Grand Prix; AVIVA International Indoor Athletics Championships; Glasgow Youth Games; and Women’s 10K Run
Glasgow libraries attracted 4.44 million visits and issued approximately 3 million items
The Mitchell Library attracted over 480,000 visits from across the world;
1.17 million Users took advantage of cutting edge ‘Real Learning Centres’ within Glasgow libraries which provide over 500 PCs. All of these have broadband access and the latest ICT.
Glasgow libraries web pages recorded an average of 122,833 page views per month
Glasgow’s third Aye Write! Book Festival took place in March 2008 attracting 35,000 visits. The event celebrated Glaswegian writing and brought the best of Scottish and international writers to the city. The aims of the event were to encourage reading, writing and creativity. 187 events with over 115 acclaimed authors took place


----------



## temporary (Apr 5, 2010)

fair or not, its my experience.

That is for private lessons btw...(swimming)

it sounds nice in glasgow..

here we have no library as it was closed by the council. the parks arent kept very well and we have no community funding as we are not in an "in need " area. I was thinking more of my 16 year old when I said nothing for kids to do here.....we do have a local park a few miles away for the little 'un. I have to say we havent been able to go for a few months but it is mid winter

Im basing the education on the international data and comparisons, although as Ive said, we have been very lucky as we have a good one in our area. It was the only one...if he hadnt got in then would have paid privately tbh. The high school the older one went to was dreadful.(had no say in that as I am a step parent)

As mentioned - yes, we are in a very fortunate position as we live on acreage but I have to say that is rare and the majorityn of kids live in crowded streets here and play on the footpath and road .


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

temporary said:


> fair or not, its my experience.
> 
> That is for private lessons btw...(swimming)
> 
> ...




Lol as a child we all played on the streets and in fact my friends children still play football etc on the street... that alone leads to a good community feeling as you know all the kids.
I honestly believe that we want too much for our kids nowadays, everything has to be laid on for them.
My son who is only in his 20s was brought up in a village of 125 with no facilities and the nearest town 13 miles but the kids all made their own entertainment and I never once heard him say I am bored.


----------



## temporary (Apr 5, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Lol as a child we all played on the streets and in fact my friends children still play football etc on the street... that alone leads to a good community feeling as you know all the kids.
> I honestly believe that we want too much for our kids nowadays, everything has to be laid on for them.
> My son who is only in his 20s was brought up in a village of 125 with no facilities and the nearest town 13 miles but the kids all made their own entertainment and I never once heard him say I am bored.


so funny isnt it...it freaks me out that kids play on the street
We always played in our back gardens


----------



## temporary (Apr 5, 2010)

by the way, I think what I mean mostly about family values and community is that I am used to families socialising and events and occasions being with family...whereas in the area and peer group I am in, children dont get a look in


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

temporary said:


> so funny isnt it...it freaks me out that kids play on the street
> We always played in our back gardens




Loved playing in the streets but of course there were no cars then 
I was brought up in a slum area but we all played together, if we played skipping ropes the mums would all come out and take a turn at skipping.
Football was always played with everyone from the close... never played cricket as we scots dont do cricket.


----------



## temporary (Apr 5, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Loved playing in the streets but of course there were no cars then
> I was brought up in a slum area but we all played together, if we played skipping ropes the mums would all come out and take a turn at skipping.
> Football was always played with everyone from the close... never played cricket as we scots dont do cricket.


 no cricket

I live in an area where most are working couples...kids get picked up from childminders at 6 pm....no jump rope for me Im afraid


----------



## temporary (Apr 5, 2010)

oh I thought of another good thing...access to europe and skiing etc (holidays)


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

temporary said:


> oh I thought of another good thing...access to europe and skiing etc (holidays)


:clap2:


----------



## jopeterson (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your posts. I understand the comment about lack of community spirit. Although there are community centres and leisure centres etc., neighbours tend to keep to themselves and are more private. Of course it depends on the people and where you live but this is what I've experienced in three different places in the UK.


----------



## AnnaSophia (Jan 2, 2011)

For me it's social justice and inclusion as well as cultural awareness. These are things I do not have control over unlike opportunities for sport or music for example, where I can very much pay for private lessons and help my child pursue interests. In fact these are things that make me stay in Britain too!


----------



## Hollie Rose (Nov 16, 2010)

Weebie said:


> basically every Engish fmaily thinks there child is special when in reality many are not.


 - Yes because every parent loves their child and in their eyes their child is special, love can be blind, in all forms... 

But shouldn't every child feel special in their parents eyes? 


And as for gifted kids being held back, children that do need extra help often don't get enough... So it kind of works both ways.

But I can't judge British education, it could be a lot worse and does have many advantages. 

An answer to the question, I'd say NHS is something very special about Britain and raising children here, education is probably next on that list.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

*Little to stay for*



jopeterson said:


> For those parents who are NOT British and did not grow up here but are now raising your children here, what do you think are the top best things about raising your kids in Britain? And then what are the worst things?


I was raised in both the uk and Canada and for the past 25 years lived in Canada. I raised a boy and girl in Uk and now in my second marraige I have a 14 year old, born in Canada but we have all been in England for eighteen months now. I don't find it a difficult question but might be pushed to find 10 negative or positive.
1) I am a parent and for 35 years, a teacher (retired) and find education has changed dramatically in the UK since having been away. I used to be critical of Ontario's education system but now back hear realize that there were some distinct positives. My son is at one of the top ten state schools in the country but find what he is receiving to be bland, uninspiring, and very much GCSE orientated. Loads of notes, test after test, very little self directed and/or cooperative learning. He is bored out of his mind and at home he graduated from public school as top academic student.
2) Disagree about NHS. We found NHS dental to be almost non existant, and of very poor quality. Went private and paying about the same as home. I have cancer and find both treatment, consultant access, and waiting time worse than in Toronto. Here you pay for each item on perscription but the drugs are free, if the NHS is prepared to let you have them. With infection rates in hospitals much higher than home or anywhere else in Europe, admitance for an op is a risk. WE have found that weather related colds and infections to be much higher here.
3)The UK is so very expensive, we cannot give our saon the same quality of life as at home. We were all big into winter sports, most of which we can't do here. 30 miles to the closest ice rink for example. Trips to Europe too expensive.
4) The UK is a living museum, as a history buff my son loves the museums, stately homes, and old buildings and quaint villages (we live in Dorset) but we don't want to live in the past, just visit it. He also likes cream teas.
5) The future? At 9000 pounds a year British universities have priced themselves out of the market. So little money available for research and huge cuts in student numbers, means he is set on UBC or U of T. 
6) Just what does the European economy hold for people in the future? Huge unemployment, dwindling career prospects and an old world mentality that has no chance of competing with the likes of China, India and Veitnam over the next 50 years. I agree that N.America also has problems but I truly believe my son will enjoy a better quality of life back home.
7) I have a daughter and two grandchildren living here and my daughter does not see how the kids will ever be able to pay off student loans and buy a house.
It is hard to find a dog house under 300,000 here in the south of England. Do I want that for my son?

So as you may have gathered, when my son finishes GCSE's in 2012 we are moving back to NS. Sorry to sound so negative but you did ask.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

Hollie Rose said:


> - Yes because every parent loves their child and in their eyes their child is special, love can be blind, in all forms...
> 
> But shouldn't every child feel special in their parents eyes?
> 
> ...


Just what do you find special about education here? As for NHS, it fails to meet the standards even of France or Spain. Underfunded, understaffed, virus infected hospitals due to cleaning outsourced to the lowest bidder and huge waiting times to see specialists. As somebody who has taught in Canada, UK, Sweden, Denmark and Germany and have put kids through both the Ontario and UK systems, I would rate Ontario about the best. Canada also has some top rate research universities.


----------



## Hollie Rose (Nov 16, 2010)

nmunnery said:


> Just what do you find special about education here? As for NHS, it fails to meet the standards even of France or Spain. Underfunded, understaffed, virus infected hospitals due to cleaning outsourced to the lowest bidder and huge waiting times to see specialists. As somebody who has taught in Canada, UK, Sweden, Denmark and Germany and have put kids through both the Ontario and UK systems, I would rate Ontario about the best. Canada also has some top rate research universities.


The school that I went to was absolutely fine. :| There are infact some very good schools here actually, with well educated teachers and good systems. And our hospitals are free, and I'll have you know I have been to hospital here a couple of times and haven't had to wait around for that long :|. To be honest with you, I doubt there is a country where there is never any wait at a hospital, and I'm sure it depends on a lot of other things. People are too harsh on England, and it's especially harsh if you aren't even from here.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The place is so bad that millions want to live there and will do almost anything to be stay...


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

Hollie Rose said:


> The school that I went to was absolutely fine. :| There are infact some very good schools here actually, with well educated teachers and good systems. And our hospitals are free, and I'll have you know I have been to hospital here a couple of times and haven't had to wait around for that long :|. To be honest with you, I doubt there is a country where there is never any wait at a hospital, and I'm sure it depends on a lot of other things. People are too harsh on England, and it's especially harsh if you aren't even from here.


You misunderstand me. I am currently living in Dorset after living and teaching in Ontario for twenty five years. I taught in the UK for 12 years before going back to Ontario in the late 80's. By wait I am talking about the time it takes to get to see a specialist and then the necessary treatment, not waiting rooms. I am very concerned about the state of education in the UK and my son attends one of the top state schools in England.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

61792000 pop. UK
3410880 pol.Canada


----------



## Hollie Rose (Nov 16, 2010)

nmunnery said:


> You misunderstand me. I am currently living in Dorset after living and teaching in Ontario for twenty five years. I taught in the UK for 12 years before going back to Ontario in the late 80's. By wait I am talking about the time it takes to get to see a specialist and then the necessary treatment, not waiting rooms. I am very concerned about the state of education in the UK and my son attends one of the top state schools in England.


Well I know that the education here must be a lot better than some places, because many people have moved from other countries to come and learn here, and the state of the schools in some other countries are terrible. There are lots of positives about schools in England, for one is the injections, protecting young children against viruses. Another is the school buildings, built well, regular fire drill rehearsals (again for safety), well educated teachers.


----------



## Hollie Rose (Nov 16, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> The place is so bad that millions want to live there and will do almost anything to be stay...


Exactly! funny isn't it?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

Think you will find that there are 34 million people in Canada. not 3 million. Apart from that what is the point you are trying to make?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

nmunnery said:


> Think you will find that there are 34 million people in Canada. not 3 million. Apart from that what is the point you are trying to make?




Sorry I left a 0 off my point is the UK has almost double the population of Canada, so I would think that yes maybe you have to wait in line a bit longer in the U.K than you do Canada.

Can I ask what brought you back to the U.K?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

Hollie Rose said:


> Exactly! funny isn't it?


Ithink you will find there are millions of people who love Scotland but they live in England however, I don't think that tells us much about Scotland, where i spent three years in the RAF by the way.


----------



## Hollie Rose (Nov 16, 2010)

It said 'millions' not any particular number... And just that people criticize this country when they aren't even from here. If the NHS and schools are so bad.. Then don't use them. :|


----------



## Hollie Rose (Nov 16, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Sorry I left a 0 off my point is the UK has almost double the population of Canada, so I would think that yes maybe you have to wait in line a bit longer in the U.K than you do Canada.
> 
> Can I ask what brought you back to the U.K?


Couldn't have put it better myself!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Sorry I left a 0 off my point is the UK has almost double the population of Canada, so I would think that yes maybe you have to wait in line a bit longer in the U.K than you do Canada.
> 
> Can I ask what brought you back to the U.K?


Oh come on the population of a country doesn't determine the waiting lists for ops and appointments, these are determined by political priorities and allocated resources. The NHS is underfunded and under staffed, that is a political decision that has been taken. The resources available to a country are determined by the economy of a country, the allocation is a political priority. Canada has a strong economy, it did not have the banking meltdown of 2008 and its resources are in high demand, the Ontario's Government is liberal centerist. Consequently education and Health are a high priority. Canada, according to UN statistics has one of the highest standards of living in the world. When I went to Canada 25 years ago there were$2.40 to the pound today $1.58 that says a lot. The average house price in Ontario (outside of Toronto) is 143500.00 pounds, gas (petrol) 70p a litre.
Even the weather is much more acceptable.
These are facts, love of your country comes from your heart not your head. 
My wife English, wanted to come back because she had cosy memories of Dorset of her childhood. I retired so we came and we wanted our son to see something of England as well. She is sooo dissillusioned she was the first to say "lets go back" She got no arguements from me or my son.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

nmunnery said:


> Oh come on the population of a country doesn't determine the waiting lists for ops and appointments, these are determined by political priorities and allocated resources. The NHS is underfunded and under staffed, that is a political decision that has been taken. The resources available to a country are determined by the economy of a country, the allocation is a political priority. Canada has a strong economy, it did not have the banking meltdown of 2008 and its resources are in high demand, the Ontario's Government is liberal centerist. Consequently education and Health are a high priority. Canada, according to UN statistics has one of the highest standards of living in the world. When I went to Canada 25 years ago there were$2.40 to the pound today $1.58 that says a lot. The average house price in Ontario (outside of Toronto) is 143500.00 pounds, gas (petrol) 70p a litre.
> Even the weather is much more acceptable.
> These are facts, love of your country comes from your heart not your head.
> My wife English, wanted to come back because she had cosy memories of Dorset of her childhood. I retired so we came and we wanted our son to see something of England as well. She is sooo dissillusioned she was the first to say "lets go back" She got no arguements from me or my son.






Of course the population plays a part, I live in an isolated area of Scotland and travel 13 miles to see the doctor at his surgery.. this is my choice to live in an isolated area so I accept I cannot have everything on my doorstep. If I have to see a specialist I have to travel 80 miles.. to the city of Glasgow. I also accept that Glasgow has a bigger catchment area than lets say the borders so I will have to wait longer for an appointment. Flights for hospital appointments from the islands are subsidised, ferry tickets can be reclaimed if you have to use it. Two years ago in my very isolated property I had a visitor who suddenly took a seizure for the first time in his life, I phoned the doctor who sent for the air ambulance and within 75 minutes my friend from overseas was in Paisley hospital having treatment.. no one asked him for insurance..... so not a bad service from a small island. For every complaint you hear about the NHS there are thousands who are happy with the service,
Scotland has a remarkable system in place to help older/infirm/sick people to stay in their own homes if that is what they wish.

I pay into the system and have done so for 40 years and I have no complaints.

I have worked in quite a few countries and the U.K is still up there as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

Sure, air doctors and evacuation systems are good and many countries have them. Australia has a great bush doctor service, so does northern Canada. I lived in a village of 2000 people, I have just looked up statistics: 25 doctors within 40km including 5 in the village. There were two large hospitals within 45 km and two more, one a cancer specialist hospital, about 60 km away. I lived in central Ontario on a hundred acre property in the middle of the bush about 190 km north of Lake Ontario so it was an isolated community, ( I had a 45km drive to work). My cancer hospital was in Toronto about 180km away and I had a volunteer driver to take me there and back, all my treatment free and my health insurance (paid for by my employer) paid for all my drugs (about $1000.00 a month) it also paid all my dental and the same for all my family. Now I am 65 everything is paid for by the state. So one can say how the NHS is the best in the world but believe me there are many other places (Scandinavia for example and France, Holland, Germany to name six) that provide the same or better.
You love Scotland, and why not, but loving your country doesn't mean that what it has to offer in terms of quality of life, is the best. Many people live in appaling conditions but are very patriotic. However, when asked to analyse the quality of life in any one place I let my head not my heart do the talking.

I think it best to leave it there. Thanks for the dialogue.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

nmunnery said:


> Sure, air doctors and evacuation systems are good and many countries have them. Australia has a great bush doctor service, so does northern Canada. I lived in a village of 2000 people, I have just looked up statistics: 25 doctors within 40km including 5 in the village. There were two large hospitals within 45 km and two more, one a cancer specialist hospital, about 60 km away. I lived in central Ontario on a hundred acre property in the middle of the bush about 190 km north of Lake Ontario so it was an isolated community, ( I had a 45km drive to work). My cancer hospital was in Toronto about 180km away and I had a volunteer driver to take me there and back, all my treatment free and my health insurance (paid for by my employer) paid for all my drugs (about $1000.00 a month) it also paid all my dental and the same for all my family. Now I am 65 everything is paid for by the state. So one can say how the NHS is the best in the world but believe me there are many other places (Scandinavia for example and France, Holland, Germany to name six) that provide the same or better.
> You love Scotland, and why not, but loving your country doesn't mean that what it has to offer in terms of quality of life, is the best. Many people live in appaling conditions but are very patriotic. However, when asked to analyse the quality of life in any one place I let my head not my heart do the talking.
> 
> I think it best to leave it there. Thanks for the dialogue.




I have never said the NHS is the best in the world but it certainly doesn't deserve the knocks it gets.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have never said the NHS is the best in the world but it certainly doesn't deserve the knocks it gets.




Sorry this went before I had finished posting.. I wanted to add thank you too,


----------



## soon_to_be_halfBRIT (Jul 13, 2007)

temporary said:


> fair or not, its my experience.
> 
> That is for private lessons btw...(swimming)
> 
> ...


you couldn't even pay me enough to live in Glasgow, let along England


----------



## soon_to_be_halfBRIT (Jul 13, 2007)

temporary said:


> fair or not, its my experience.
> 
> That is for private lessons btw...(swimming)
> 
> ...


I see these conditions all the time but even worse here...


----------



## soon_to_be_halfBRIT (Jul 13, 2007)

MaidenScotland said:


> Lol as a child we all played on the streets and in fact my friends children still play football etc on the street... that alone leads to a good community feeling as you know all the kids.
> I honestly believe that we want too much for our kids nowadays, everything has to be laid on for them.
> My son who is only in his 20s was brought up in a village of 125 with no facilities and the nearest town 13 miles but the kids all made their own entertainment and I never once heard him say I am bored.


Holy crap! I would've hated you to be my parent!

That's sad....they probably never said anything cause unfortunately for them its the only thing they ever knew...playing on the streets is fun, but only for the child. Children allowed to play in the streets is not only dangerous but also allowed by irresponsible parents. I believe out of many laws they should make or change here; this is one of them-police should hold the parent responsible. Problem is, even if you did make it a law, there are never any cops any where!..seems to always be down to money for this place and incompetent councilors. They have a tax for every single ridiculous thing in the world and they still want more money! Yet you see know results....NONE...(apart from the government and bank people-they get all of it)

I have noticed that is a very sad and sobering fact I have come to realize here...just form every day viewing of the news and papers....is that the kids get the butt end of the deal. When really they should be put first. If they were like they are supposed to, then you would see the crime rates drop dramatically. Its because of their neglect, that the UK is having so much trouble with so called hooligans. Its because their families weren't there for them. Just left them out in the street!..lol


----------



## soon_to_be_halfBRIT (Jul 13, 2007)

temporary said:


> so funny isnt it...it freaks me out that kids play on the street
> We always played in our back gardens


Me too!...and we did also


----------



## mccarthympma (Dec 30, 2010)

We lived in the UK when our kids were in middle and high school. One of the things that I liked about raising them there was that they couldn't drive until they were 18. In the states they start drivers training at age 14 and 9 months...this is too young!
It was just one less thing to worry about and they really mature so much in those years between 15 and 18.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2011)

mccarthympma said:


> We lived in the UK when our kids were in middle and high school. One of the things that I liked about raising them there was that they couldn't drive until they were 18. In the states they start drivers training at age 14 and 9 months...this is too young!
> It was just one less thing to worry about and they really mature so much in those years between 15 and 18.


So what is wrong about having a driving licence by 16? Instead of, as in the UK, kids having to plead with parents to take them places they are independent movers. Back home in Canada, if kids can't drive they don't go anywhere, especially outside of the cities. Where I brought up my son, the nearest town of any size was 42 km away. As for playing in the streets (ball hockey) is fine but most kids would like to have a rink to go to. Street is fine if there is nothing else but parks are better. How many adults out of choice would want to go out for an evening in the street? Street restaurant, street dance hal, so what is different for kidsl? Kids will amuse themselves most places but their minds need stretching and challenging. Social, cultural and recreational facilities are, in my opinion, essential for a healthy active body and mind. There is no joy in social deprivation, just look at the crime statistics for any deprived community.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mccarthympma said:


> We lived in the UK when our kids were in middle and high school. One of the things that I liked about raising them there was that they couldn't drive until they were 18. In the states they start drivers training at age 14 and 9 months...this is too young!
> It was just one less thing to worry about and they really mature so much in those years between 15 and 18.



I thought it was 17 when they were able to get their first provisional licence and go out on the road with"L" plates on and accompanied by a terrified parent!!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

jojo said:


> I thought it was 17 when they were able to get their first provisional licence and go out on the road with"L" plates on and accompanied by a terrified parent!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx




Yes it is 17.. I so remember having to sit with my daughter and her telling me that was teaching her that I was telling her wrong


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes it is 17.. I so remember having to sit with my daughter and her telling me that was teaching her that I was telling her wrong



Yes!! I took both my older daughters out - ONCE!!

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

soon_to_be_halfBRIT said:


> Holy crap! I would've hated you to be my parent!
> 
> That's sad....they probably never said anything cause unfortunately for them its the only thing they ever knew...playing on the streets is fun, but only for the child. Children allowed to play in the streets is not only dangerous but also allowed by irresponsible parents. I believe out of many laws they should make or change here; this is one of them-police should hold the parent responsible. Problem is, even if you did make it a law, there are never any cops any where!..seems to always be down to money for this place and incompetent councilors. They have a tax for every single ridiculous thing in the world and they still want more money! Yet you see know results....NONE...(apart from the government and bank people-they get all of it)
> 
> I have noticed that is a very sad and sobering fact I have come to realize here...just form every day viewing of the news and papers....is that the kids get the butt end of the deal. When really they should be put first. If they were like they are supposed to, then you would see the crime rates drop dramatically. Its because of their neglect, that the UK is having so much trouble with so called hooligans. Its because their families weren't there for them. Just left them out in the street!..lol




I played in the street and I was no way neglected, all kids played in the street and played with each other, mums would come out and skip with the children... we had a lovely life, don't confuse playing in the street with gangs. 
Where were we supposed to play?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

soon_to_be_halfBRIT said:


> Me too!...and we did also




You are so lucky... I never had a garden


----------



## Hollie Rose (Nov 16, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I played in the street and I was no way neglected, all kids played in the street and played with each other, mums would come out and skip with the children... we had a lovely life, don't confuse playing in the street with gangs.
> Where were we supposed to play?


Exactly! you tell 'em  This isn't that bad of a country! kids play on the streets in lots of other countries. I played on the streets when I was young and parents would watch out of the windows, all the neighbourhoods knew each other, parents would have different kids round for dinner and the parents would get involved and do face painting on the kids in the summer, was lovely! So don't say all this bad stuff about the UK before you've experienced it, thanks very much, It's low. 

And isn't that guy's name on here 'halfBRIT'? if i remember rightly he mentioned you couldn't pay him to live in England. Righteo mate!


----------



## mccarthympma (Dec 30, 2010)

Hollie Rose said:


> Exactly! you tell 'em  This isn't that bad of a country! kids play on the streets in lots of other countries. I played on the streets when I was young and parents would watch out of the windows, all the neighbourhoods knew each other, parents would have different kids round for dinner and the parents would get involved and do face painting on the kids in the summer, was lovely! So don't say all this bad stuff about the UK before you've experienced it, thanks very much, It's low.
> 
> And isn't that guy's name on here 'halfBRIT'? if i remember rightly he mentioned you couldn't pay him to live in England. Righteo mate!


We LOVED living in England and our kids LOVED living there as well. Moving back to the USA when they were in high school was traumatic. We all have wonderful memories of our years there and my husband and I are hoping to move back at some point in the future if the right opportunity comes up.


----------



## syed2011 (Jun 3, 2010)

I think raising our kids in uk, will make them more intelligent , but as we know everything/everyplace has its advantage and disadvantage. we should keep an eye on our kids


----------



## Pecosa (Nov 29, 2009)

This thread made for a very good read!!!
I am wondering what people's feelings are about life in England vs Scotland and particularly about how their education systems compare...(same overcrowding issues for example?).
We are trying to decide between moving back to Bristol or relocating to Edinburgh with a 14 year old and a 6 year old.
I'd love some opinions!
Cheers:clap2:


----------

